# Age?



## elidolente (Feb 1, 2009)

Hello all, I know this is yet another question that has been asked a thousand times, yadda yadda. Its not asked that often and ages are constantly changing. I know that most are 30 and younger, so how old are you?
Me, I am 17.


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Feb 1, 2009)

17 oboy


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 1, 2009)

17

Haha.


----------



## Nylak (Feb 1, 2009)

Oh jeez, another one. ><

21 here.  BREAK DA CYCLE.


----------



## mrredfox (Feb 1, 2009)

Nylak said:


> Oh jeez, another one. ><
> 
> 21 here.  BREAK DA CYCLE.



You should know by now that every thread is a repost of a repost.

er 17.


Also fail poll... 16-21 21-29, wait whut?


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Feb 1, 2009)

*WAIT WHAT YOU CHOOSE IF YOU 21?*


----------



## Magikian (Feb 1, 2009)

17... In a few weeks.

UNDERAGE B&


----------



## Nylak (Feb 1, 2009)

mrredfox said:


> Also fail poll... 16-21 21-29, wait whut?


 


Ro4dk1ll said:


> *WAIT WHAT YOU CHOOSE IF YOU 21?*


 
Fixed it.


----------



## Trip (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow, young crowd. 

I'm 21, myself.


----------



## elidolente (Feb 1, 2009)

mrredfox said:


> You should know by now that every thread is a repost of a repost.
> 
> er 17.
> 
> ...



Dont you know there are two types of 21 year olds? those who have gotten drunk legally and those who haven't? Why, this is common knowledge dear boy!

man, that was a close one .


----------



## mrredfox (Feb 1, 2009)

elidolente said:


> Dont you know there are two types of 21 year olds? those who have gotten drunk legally and those who haven't? Why, this is common knowledge dear boy!
> 
> man, that was a close one .


Where i live, it's legal to drink at 18. But that dosen't stop me


----------



## Nylak (Feb 1, 2009)

elidolente said:


> Dont you know there are two types of 21 year olds? those who have gotten drunk legally and those who haven't? Why, this is common knowledge dear boy!
> 
> man, that was a close one .


 
Pretty sure the only 21-year-olds who haven't gotten legally drunk are those who just turned 21 that day and it hasn't gotten late enough to get drunk yet (i.e. it's before 9 am).


----------



## NinjaWolf041 (Feb 1, 2009)

20, But I turn 21 in 2 months


----------



## Jesie (Feb 1, 2009)

22 tomorrow. *shakes gator booty*


----------



## Laze (Feb 1, 2009)

23 here.

I'm like some kind of pseudo-adult, hehehe...


----------



## leon101 (Feb 1, 2009)

21, turn 22 in June 15.


----------



## Equium (Feb 1, 2009)

21.

And, of course, my lovely country says that I could have started drinking at 18. So I did. :lol:


----------



## The Wave (Feb 1, 2009)

17.

damn I feel young here.


----------



## Irreverent (Feb 1, 2009)

Jesie said:


> 22 tomorrow. *shakes gator booty*



Happy Birthday!

Irre's a 40-something.  Growing older, but never, *EVAR* going to grow up!


----------



## DragonKid (Feb 1, 2009)

22 here.


----------



## lolwut? (Feb 1, 2009)

Holy crap there is nobody (Whos looked at this fourm) thats younger than me! Suprised theres also no 12 13 14 15 year-olds one here either, DOES THAT MAKE ME THE ONLY 11 YEAR OLD!?!?!


----------



## SnowFox (Feb 1, 2009)

lolwut? said:


> Holy crap there is nobody (Whos looked at this fourm) thats younger than me! Suprised theres also no 12 13 14 15 year-olds one here either, DOES THAT MAKE ME THE ONLY 11 YEAR OLD!?!?!



I thought 13 was the minimum age allowed on here. I'd keep quiet about it if I were you


----------



## brrrr (Feb 1, 2009)

Nylak said:


> Pretty sure the only 21-year-olds who haven't gotten legally drunk are those who just turned 21 that day and it hasn't gotten late enough to get drunk yet (i.e. it's before 9 am).


I love this lol.


Also, 19.


----------



## Idlewild (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm 18 years old!


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Feb 1, 2009)

19


----------



## backdrop1 (Feb 1, 2009)

i am 14 years old.turning 15 this month


----------



## EmoWolf (Feb 1, 2009)

Barely allowed to register here, I'm 13.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm 14, turning 15 in june.

Edit: forget what i said about age ! XD


----------



## Aurali (Feb 1, 2009)

legally.. you gotta be 13 to register..


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Feb 1, 2009)

Eli said:


> legally.. you gotta be 13 to register..


Ah didn't knew xD


----------



## pheonix (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm 20, yeah for me.


----------



## Aurali (Feb 1, 2009)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> Ah didn't knew xD



It protectz the kiddies from the pedophiles... like Shenzi/Orchestra XD


----------



## WishingStar (Feb 1, 2009)

21 :3


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 1, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> I thought 13 was the minimum age allowed on here. I'd keep quiet about it if I were you


Yeah, and make sure none of the admins find out you were suggesting he keep quiet so we didn't find out. =) That's a TOS violation.


----------



## Doug (Feb 1, 2009)

16


----------



## lowlow64 (Feb 1, 2009)

15, turning 16 on July 3rd. :3


----------



## Aurali (Feb 1, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> Yeah, and make sure none of the admins find out you were suggesting he keep quiet so we didn't find out. =) That's a TOS violation.



BANS! BANS FOR *EVERYONE!*


----------



## Rytes (Feb 1, 2009)

18


----------



## haynari (Feb 1, 2009)

16 BUT 17 IN A FEW MONTHS. :3


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Feb 1, 2009)

i just turned 16 last month


----------



## SnowFox (Feb 1, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> Yeah, and make sure none of the admins find out you were suggesting he keep quiet so we didn't find out. =) That's a TOS violation.



I trust you to keep my secret 
And I hope no-one would take me seriously seeing as I posted that right after his post I'm hardly doing a very good job of covering it up!


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 1, 2009)

Eli said:


> It protectz the kiddies from the pedophiles... like Shenzi/Orchestra XD


Did someone call for raep?


----------



## Wild_Wolf (Feb 1, 2009)

im 18 here


----------



## PriestRevan (Feb 1, 2009)

19.

God I'm old.


----------



## Tryp (Feb 1, 2009)

17

Can't wait till 18.


----------



## Aurali (Feb 1, 2009)

22, and in love with a 17 year old... I feel fucked up.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 1, 2009)

Eli said:


> 22, and in love with a 17 year old... I feel fucked up.


You pedo!

Now excuse me while I hunt lolicon


----------



## Wreth (Feb 1, 2009)

16


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 1, 2009)

Twenty-two


----------



## Paskiewicz (Feb 1, 2009)

23


----------



## Wildberry Blue (Feb 1, 2009)

20


----------



## Snack (Feb 1, 2009)

9-3+12


----------



## CalexTheNeko (Feb 1, 2009)

..... My fursona's age is about six and a half.

My real age? .... 21, now let us  never speak of it again because I don't plan to act my age.


----------



## KatzeWolf (Feb 1, 2009)

Fifteen, god I wish I could move out.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 1, 2009)

Wildberry Blue said:


> 20



good man.
20 as well^^


----------



## Morroke (Feb 1, 2009)

16..what an age.


----------



## bozzles (Feb 1, 2009)

16


----------



## KawaiiHusky (Feb 1, 2009)

19 here


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 1, 2009)

2.


----------



## leon101 (Feb 1, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> I thought 13 was the minimum age allowed on here. I'd keep quiet about it if I were you



If sites really cared about age, I think they would come up with a unique way to actually keep minors out, instead of hoping for their honesty.

Hell, even Al Lowe's questions thing on the early Leisure Suit Larry games were an epic fail, as age didn't matter for most of the questions.


----------



## Kvasir (Feb 1, 2009)

15 going on 16 when school ends.


----------



## Cygnus421 (Feb 1, 2009)

dammit, there's more high schoolers here than i thought... thats a scary thought


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 1, 2009)

16, yo.


----------



## stevegallacci (Feb 1, 2009)

Gah! With spuds this young here, being known as a grandfather of the fandom is less and less a joke. 53 but not yet feeling it.


----------



## coolkidex (Feb 1, 2009)

17.


----------



## coolkidex (Feb 1, 2009)

Cygnus421 said:


> dammit, there's more high schoolers here than i thought... thats a scary thought


How so?


----------



## Hazza111 (Feb 1, 2009)

Im 21, 22 in Sept so bus pass soon!


----------



## Cygnus421 (Feb 1, 2009)

coolkidex said:


> How so?



'cause i'm a teacher


----------



## Lite-Brite (Feb 1, 2009)

17. 

EDIT: Hell yeah. Post #69. I should get a prize.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Feb 1, 2009)

Cygnus421 said:


> 'cause i'm a teacher


 Oh noes teacher! xD


----------



## PaulShepherd (Feb 1, 2009)

18 right here...


----------



## Arcana Wolfe (Feb 1, 2009)

Im new here, but from 17 and up go for it. (18)


----------



## jagdwolf (Feb 1, 2009)

Im 47 this year.  I refuse to grow up, I am fighting growing old.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 1, 2009)

37 going on 21.


----------



## IceDragonVisy (Feb 1, 2009)

I am as old as time itself.

Not really. 20 here, going to be 21 in a bit less than two months. Not that it's important, I don't plan to drink beer.


----------



## Aurali (Feb 1, 2009)

I had a furry teacher once.. got in trouble cause I had a tag that said yiffyiff.


----------



## Rakiao (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm only 14. I'll be 15 soon


----------



## Sam (Feb 2, 2009)

17 going on 18 in August.


----------



## Kittiara (Feb 2, 2009)

18


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 2, 2009)

22.  But 23 somewhat soon.


----------



## tomleo (Feb 2, 2009)

19


----------



## greg-the-fox (Feb 2, 2009)

19


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Feb 2, 2009)

21 years of trying to find out just what the fuck am I doing here.


----------



## kh3rlz (Feb 2, 2009)

13 and waiting for cinco de mayo my fovorite mexican holiday. YAY!!!!!!!1111oneone0[]\[]3


----------



## Cygnus421 (Feb 2, 2009)

Eli said:


> I had a furry teacher once.. got in trouble cause I had a tag that said yiffyiff.



Furry teachers exist?  wow, now i don't feel so bad.


----------



## DontForget (Feb 2, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> 37 going on 21.



I like you....


But for the rest of you...
Shame on all of you for making me feel so _*OLD*_ T.T

26


----------



## StrayTree (Feb 2, 2009)

DontForget said:


> I like you....
> 
> 
> But for the rest of you...
> ...



Haha yes. The youth pwns all.

16.


----------



## FelixAlexander (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm 18, turning 19 in 9 1/2 months  Hooray for being in the most common age group.


----------



## dragonfire89 (Feb 2, 2009)

19 woot!, apparently I'm mature now


----------



## EmoWolf (Feb 2, 2009)

Cygnus421 said:


> Furry teachers exist?  wow, now i don't feel so bad.


there are furry plumbers, I'm sure.

wait... 






No further clarification required.


----------



## eternal_flare (Feb 2, 2009)

4 months and 4 days til 19.


----------



## Seas (Feb 2, 2009)

42 !

Nah, just half of it, but someone *has* to say this , otherwise an "age" topic is simply incomplete.


----------



## Cygnus421 (Feb 2, 2009)

EmoWolf said:


> there are furry plumbers, I'm sure.
> 
> wait...
> 
> ...



ROFLMAKER!!!!!


----------



## Nargle (Feb 2, 2009)

elidolente said:


> Dont you know there are two types of 21 year olds? those who have gotten drunk legally and those who haven't? Why, this is common knowledge dear boy!
> 
> man, that was a close one .



I didn't know it was illegal to drink/get drunk if you were below 21. I thought you just couldn't purchase the alcohol =/ My mom's given me tons of alcoholic beverages while we were at public restaurants, just she had to pay for them  You can also go to some clubs if you're 18 and have someone else buy you a drink. 

**Is nargled**


----------



## Moka (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm 23. My birthday was in November.

I don't feel 23 though. Seriously, what were they thinking letting me loose into the real world!


----------



## Ratte (Feb 2, 2009)

16.

Please kill me.


----------



## T_F0x (Feb 2, 2009)

15 as of now... Almost 16, just got a few more months to go ;3


----------



## Kilcodo (Feb 3, 2009)

I am really suprised by all the 20-year-old furs and younger.
When I went to my first con in 2005--at the age of 18--there seemed to be a significant lack in people my own age/interests. Now you guys are coming out of the woodwork!


----------



## Nargle (Feb 3, 2009)

MAH BIRFDAY IS IN A MONTH! I'm gonna be 18 n_______n


----------



## Qoph (Feb 3, 2009)

17 going on 18.


----------



## Moka (Feb 3, 2009)

Kilcodo said:


> I am really suprised by all the 20-year-old furs and younger.
> When I went to my first con in 2005--at the age of 18--there seemed to be a significant lack in people my own age/interests. Now you guys are coming out of the woodwork!



I'd imagine younger furs have more difficulty going to a con. You'd need to get your parents to agree, then you'd need to come up with the registration fee, and possibly travel.

On the other hand, the younger you are, the more likely you are to be comfortable on a forum and have the time to post to it.

According to the Furry Survey, most furs are between 15 and 29 years old, and it drops off steadily after that. I'm not sure if that's because people older than that didn't grow up with the Internet, or if something else happens.


----------



## Silver-Knuckles (Feb 3, 2009)

20 but they say ur as young as u feel.... i feel like 5 XD


----------



## Wolfbound (Feb 3, 2009)

19... But drink and swear like a middle-aged sailor.

I like to grab-ass the ladies like them too, lolfsfldljgdfkg.


----------



## BigPuppy_Stuart (Feb 3, 2009)

25. If you really needed to know.


----------



## Immelmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Lotsa 16-20s...
Great thing about the fandom is that you keep getting older but the furries never age.




21 by the way. 22 in a couple of months. Still have never been drunk!


----------



## DracoDark (Feb 5, 2009)

im 17, ill be 18 in august


----------



## mattprower08 (Feb 6, 2009)

15 here  i'll be 16 in March


----------



## Nexson (Feb 6, 2009)

17, soon to be 18


----------



## Riptor (Feb 6, 2009)

Same as last time an age thread came up, 16.


----------



## leon101 (Feb 6, 2009)

Silver-Knuckles said:


> 20 but they say ur as young as u feel.... i feel like 5 XD



Aint that the truth. I'm gonna start putting some videos up on youtube of me playing with my toys making them have different voices. XP


----------



## Masakuni (Feb 6, 2009)

The young age of 19. :>


----------



## kashaki (Feb 6, 2009)

19


----------



## MaxCoyote (Feb 6, 2009)

oi..um... 11 is really kinda young to be furry. *worried* Sheild your virgin eyes! Run away! lul jk

I'm 27, representing the older generation of furry.  I've been furry for 10 years.  *old fogie mode*  When I was YOUR age, we didn't have "furry forums"  we had this thing called IRC and zines.... lul


----------



## QuetzaDrake (Feb 6, 2009)

20, 21 in a few months. I'll enjoy that!


----------



## ritsuka-kun25 (Feb 8, 2009)

im 16 almost 17 myself :3


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 8, 2009)

18 ^_^


----------



## trigger_wolf (Feb 8, 2009)

19 almost 20 but been getting drunk 'legally' since I came up on an ID outside a nightclub in San Jose


----------



## Jack (Feb 8, 2009)

17 in may.


----------



## TygerLily (Feb 8, 2009)

a


----------



## MarcusAvon (Feb 11, 2009)

Im 16 but I'll be 17 in May


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Feb 11, 2009)

18 this friday ^^ *dances swaying her tail* Oh I am so excited!! I know it's kind of stupid, but I always love celebrating my birthday...


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 11, 2009)

Old enough to drink.


----------



## Jenzo770 (Feb 11, 2009)

I will be 16 in April, there's not a really long time until then =P


----------



## zusefur (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm 18 years old and will be 19 on may 30,2009 YES!!!!!!


----------



## Ahkahna (Feb 11, 2009)

26 as of monday :E


----------



## Zangetsu84 (Mar 13, 2009)

i'm 15, wish i was 18 =/


----------



## Nightweaver (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm 29, more than halfway to my 30th birthday. And I'm starting to feel it. I'm waking up with unexplained aches and pains. I'm not quite a grayfur yet, however.


----------



## Roiyaru Inu (Mar 13, 2009)

19 here ^^ too bad my b day isn't till the end of the summer


----------



## Henk86 (Mar 13, 2009)

22 years, 7 months


----------



## ShamanFox (Mar 13, 2009)

15 years old. c:


----------



## Sunny_Otter (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm 27 and suddenly feel really, really old. D: Do I have to stop being a furry in a year and a half?

At least I can be that cool aunt who plays video games, my nieces and nephews are discovering the joys of Mario Kart and Pokemon for the first time.


----------



## Aurali (Mar 13, 2009)

nawr.. I'm 22.. a CEO.. and a whole bunch of other crap... and I'm still a furry.


----------



## Dusty (Mar 13, 2009)

YOU CALL YOUR SELVES YOUNG!?

16.... >.> >.> <.< <.<


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 13, 2009)

Sunny_Otter said:


> I'm 27 and suddenly feel really, really old. D: Do I have to stop being a furry in a year and a half?



Like hell girl!  I'm going on 42 this year, and there's no turning back for me!  You're furry for as long as *you* feel furry.  There's more than a few "grey-muzzles" here.  They'll chime in, I'm sure.



> At least I can be that cool aunt who plays video games, my nieces and nephews are discovering the joys of Mario Kart and Pokemon for the first time.



And when you're 82, you can still be "Favourite Aunt Sunny!"  Turn the amp up to "11" and rock it retro-style.


----------



## Sunny_Otter (Mar 13, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Like hell girl!  I'm going on 42 this year, and there's no turning back for me!  You're furry for as long as *you* feel furry.
> 
> 
> 
> And when you're 82, you can still be "Favourite Aunt Sunny!"  Turn the amp up to "11" and rock it retro-style.



Bwahaha there is hope for me then! Honestly, the folks who got me into it RL are all my age, so I know they're out there -- just the forums make me want to get a cane to shake at people.

My gran was all kinds of awesome, she went on a motorcycle road trip when she turned 80 but was still able to knit underwear for all her grandkids' dolls (dollies MUST have underwear). I have big shoes to fill when I get older!


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 13, 2009)

Sunny_Otter said:


> My gran was all kinds of awesome, she went on a motorcycle road trip when she turned 80



And when you get there, you'll go to Mars.....I'll save you a seat at the bar.


----------



## jagdwolf (Mar 14, 2009)

gray fur here myself.....be 47 this year.  Been a furry since the mid to late 70's  back when computers were run by punch cards and D&D was still in paperback!

I will be a furry when they stick my tail in the incenerator and flick the bic  (oh god thats an old saying)


----------



## ~furfanatic~ (Mar 14, 2009)

Oh joy another one >_>
16
done and done


----------



## JakXT (Mar 14, 2009)

.


----------



## ~furfanatic~ (Mar 14, 2009)

wonder who the 50+ dudes are >.<


----------



## FelldohTheSquirrel (Mar 14, 2009)

... 14 here


----------



## Doubler (Mar 14, 2009)

21 now, 22 tomorrow.


----------



## Arcane hollow (Mar 14, 2009)

18 years old.


----------



## Telnac (Mar 14, 2009)

Nylak said:


> Pretty sure the only 21-year-olds who haven't gotten legally drunk are those who just turned 21 that day and it hasn't gotten late enough to get drunk yet (i.e. it's before 9 am).


Not true.  The first time I got legally drunk was when I was 25.  That's not because I didn't drink, but because I didn't care for beer, wine or any of the hard stuff.  So when I did drink, it was only because everyone else was drinking.  I'd nurse a beer for hours just so someone wouldn't hand me another. Ick.

But when I was 25, someone introduced me to hard cider.  I haven't been sober since.  

I'm 35, btw.

[Edit] Woo Hoo!  This is the page of the grayfurs.


----------



## FurForCameron (Mar 14, 2009)

13. I just got into the whole Furry thing. It has an awesome community, everyone here has a cool personality.


----------



## Lukar (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm fourteen. ^^


----------



## FurForCameron (Mar 14, 2009)

raynes94 said:


> ... 14 here


 
MY FELLOW RUSH FAN. Lol.


----------



## Dahguns (Mar 14, 2009)

79 and still goin!


----------



## Dusty (Mar 14, 2009)

Nevermind I don't feel young anymore.  Anywho....


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 14, 2009)

18.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 14, 2009)

I feel old because the fandom has hyper-aged me by 10 years..
But I am 21.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 14, 2009)

15 baby yeeeaahhh!! 
I turn 16 in October 2


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 14, 2009)

lowlow64 said:


> 15, turning 16 on July 3rd. :3


Your 3 months and 3 weeks older than me. That's cool I like hanging out with an older croud.


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 14, 2009)

unlike most of yall i'm legal :3


----------



## Suirad (Mar 14, 2009)

18.


----------



## Absinthe (Mar 14, 2009)

20, but mentally I feel twice that.


----------



## The Grey One (Mar 14, 2009)

19


----------



## coolkidex (Mar 14, 2009)

mrredfox said:


> Where i live, it's legal to drink at 18. But that dosen't stop me


 Hehe, 18 here too.


----------



## Arcadium (Mar 14, 2009)

Fuck. I'm 13, soon 14. Man, i feel small.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 14, 2009)

Immelmann said:


> 21 by the way. 22 in a couple of months. Still have never been drunk!



Well.....




Telnac said:


> [Edit] Woo Hoo!  This is the page of the grayfurs.



Amen to that brother!  Now teleport and get you silver scaly ass up here, cause you, me, TC, Cat, Jadgwolf and Jax need to take Immelemann out for a bender.  

And there's legal Cuban cigars to be smoked too! 

I can't wait for patio weather.....


----------



## Telnac (Mar 14, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Amen to that brother!  Now teleport and get you silver scaly ass up here, cause you, me, TC, Cat, Jadgwolf and Jax need to take Immleman out for a bender.
> 
> And there's Cuban cigars to be smoked too!


*lol*  Sounds good to me.


----------



## southtownjr (Mar 14, 2009)

15.


----------



## SnickersTheCat (Mar 15, 2009)

17... almost legally an adult! 
And I still can't legally buy alcohol!... doesn't mean I won't drink it though XD.


----------



## Toaster (Mar 15, 2009)

As of now, 15.


----------



## jagdwolf (Mar 15, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Well.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Im in Montana so the trip should not be too bad for me, or hell bring the cubans down here and we can all bender Immelemann Montana style.  PS  but I could do a road trip to the north, not sure if I would ever leave LOL


----------



## enzoakavpn (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm 17...


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 15, 2009)

22. I feel so old here, and it's a horrible feeling.

Happy birthday Whiten- PriestRe- Ornias


----------



## TamaraRose (Mar 15, 2009)

26


----------



## Exploding-Zombies (Mar 15, 2009)

14.... Oh god I feel so young. DX


----------



## ForestFox91 (Mar 15, 2009)

17! I'll be 18 on Sept 27!!!!


----------



## DisturbiaWolf (Mar 15, 2009)

20, will be 21 in October.


----------



## IshtariWulframn (Mar 15, 2009)

23 years old.


----------



## SnuggleBunny (Apr 17, 2009)

16...

Dear God, please speed up time so I can turn 18 sooner.
Amen

:3


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 17, 2009)

SnuggleBunny said:


> 16...
> 
> Dear God, please speed up time so I can turn 18 sooner.
> Amen
> ...



then afterwards you can start wishing you were 16 again :grin:


----------



## DavieeDoo (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm 13


----------



## blackwolfe83 (Apr 17, 2009)

AH-HA! I'm 26 o.o; I feel all oldish now, thanks D:


----------



## Whipblade (Apr 17, 2009)

hrm I'll just shout it out and smile. 27.


----------



## El Furicuazo (Apr 17, 2009)

This is somewhat unexpected.  I didn't thought so many furs in here are actually teenagers (the 16-20 years old group), I'd expected more balance between this group & the 21-29 group (whith this group being slightly larger).  For my part, I'm on the 16-20 group, being 16 years old.


----------



## Mojotaian (Apr 17, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> I thought 13 was the minimum age allowed on here. I'd keep quiet about it if I were you


 

heheh... lol whatever... There's rules, but people don't follow them.

Underage drinking, people do it...

Don't go onto adult sites unless over 18... think that has been broken...

Besides, there's REALLY no harm in him/her being on forums...

But i'm 16, going on 17 in a few weeks, but i've felt 17 for about 6 months now because I've themed this character to be 17... but i thought a lot more would be in the older categories... well... I was WRONG!


----------



## HoneyPup (Apr 17, 2009)

21


----------



## RyanWulf (Apr 17, 2009)

17 here .-.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 17, 2009)

Still fucking 16...>_>


----------



## Lethe5683 (Apr 18, 2009)

20


----------



## Cornieh (Apr 18, 2009)

22 since last Month^^


----------



## Salrith (Apr 18, 2009)

I am an age. More specifically, 18. More specifically I wont go }:=8P


----------



## Lobo Roo (Apr 18, 2009)

20. I voted 21, because my birthday is in June, and I mean...hey...what's a month or so? -_-;; I'm the youngest of all my friends, bah. Which doesn't come up until "Hey, let's get drinks with our meal!" Me: "*sad face*"


----------



## LycaonIV (Apr 18, 2009)

This is interesting to know ^^


----------



## FoxxMeat (Apr 18, 2009)

lolwut? said:


> Holy crap there is nobody (Whos looked at this fourm) thats younger than me! Suprised theres also no 12 13 14 15 year-olds one here either, DOES THAT MAKE ME THE ONLY 11 YEAR OLD!?!?!



Well Im 12....


----------



## Juna (Apr 18, 2009)

Im 25, 26 July 4th.. And drinkings over rated~! *Is bitter since she hasnt had a drink for 8months*


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 18, 2009)

Bitches dont know that I'm 15.


----------



## Ruko (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm 22.


----------



## Shindo (Apr 19, 2009)

i am glad there are no 10 and unders


----------



## El Furicuazo (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm still surprised at the poll's current results.  Is it that most teen furs in this forum are willing to let others know their age (I'm in that group), that adult furs aren't willing to let others know their age, or is it true then that we teenage furs are the vast majority here in Fur Affinity Forums?  (yes, I'm asking for someone to explain me the trends in this survey)


----------



## Khorney hak (Apr 19, 2009)

El Furicua said:


> I'm still surprised at the poll's current results.  Is it that most teen furs in this forum are willing to let others know their age (I'm in that group), that adult furs aren't willing to let others know their age, or is it true then that we teenage furs are the vast majority here in Fur Affinity Forums?  (yes, I'm asking for someone to explain me the trends in this survey)



To be honest I think people are kinda just sick of posting on these age  polls
(no offence to anyone who has btw)

14


----------



## GuRoo (Apr 19, 2009)

I've lost count after the past few centuries...what? You weren't aware I was immortal?

...ok fine, I'm 17.


----------



## EkonyaWolf (Apr 20, 2009)

Wow, young crowd. I'm a geezer at 39.


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Apr 20, 2009)

This old creep will be 29 this year


----------



## Simbabite (Apr 20, 2009)

I'll be 31 this September, been a furry since i was 15 or 16 and I still havent lost any love for being a furry. I'll be a fur till I die!


----------



## Ceuper (Apr 20, 2009)

18.


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 20, 2009)

EkonyaWolf said:


> Wow, young crowd. I'm a geezer at 39.



Actually, I've been watching the birthday list at the bottom of the main page each day, and I'm coming to the conclusion that there's more of us "gray muzzles" than you would normally expect.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 20, 2009)

25. going on 30.


----------



## Flux_Morrow (Apr 20, 2009)

Will be 21 in July


----------

